
“I can tell you which startups will succeed, without even knowing what they do” - nreece
https://m.signalvnoise.com/silicon-valley-arrogance-i-can-tell-you-which-startups-will-succeed-without-even-knowing-what-89aa8ea35d23
======
drieddust
So now we know why she took those idiotic decision which drove Yahoo into the
ground at like a fighter jet - Decision fatigue of over worked mind.

It is either that or she is either completely incompetent or had malious
intentions.

But in the end she did very well for herself financially while ruining Yahoo
investors, employees, and customers equally.

